# Update



## Tiredspouse0297 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Well so far sorta good. My stbx is being unusually nice to me, claims he's had "revelations" about himself, that he wasn't nice to me and admits he treated me poorly, made me feel like a child etc. I filled out the paperwork at the lawyers this last Monday and he said if all goes smoothly we will be done in a month. 

I've been sad and so has he but now he's wanting to spend time with me on the premise that we're best friends. Now I do want things to keep going smoothly and I don't want to be mean to him but it's getting sort of weird. I don't feel like it's healthy and at some point he's going to lose it. My kids want to spend time with him as well, which the counselor said was fine but I just think that I need a cleaner break. 

The roommate situation I'm in is not going well, too much noise at too late of an hour. I'm moving next Wednesday into my own two bedroom apartment on the college campus. I'm so excited, I can't wait! Ahhh, peace and quiet and so much room to myself. All I want to do is be alone. I don't want to date, don't want to hang out with the ex, just want to BE. I don't even want to go out and party it up but I've done that a couple times lol. 

So anyway, I don't know what to do about the ex. Spend some time with him to make things easier for him and smoother for me, or just cut the whole thing off at the knees. Anyone had experience with this? My first husband I stayed away from as much as possible and he was very angry anyway so it wasn't hard. I've been very straight forward with my current husband, that we're not getting back together, that hanging out probably isn't healthy and I don't want him to get his hopes up. I don't know, this is all confusing. Sigh.


----------

